# Soap



## 100 AMP (May 9, 2008)

:cheers:OK Guys back in the 60s we used some soap on our trout lines and jug lines in Lake Mathis. After 50yrs a school buddy and I are going to try some cat fishing again. We would like to try some of that soap again if they still make it. Does anyone know where I can it ? Talk to some guys in there 30s they said never heard of it.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Here is what a buddy of mine is using 
Good luck









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

You can find Zote soap near the laundry detergent of almost every retailer in town.


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

If you are into DIY, I can send you a recipe for fishing soap. Back in the day, you may have used Schultz Fishing Soap, came in white butchers paper. It was made in Seguin.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Walmart sells it. We use it on trotlines in chocolate. There is better bait but turtles and gar won't hit it as much. Also we never caught any huge cats on the pink soap which is fine.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

Spent a week on Mathis in the late 60â€™s with my family and a neighbor family. We set out lines and caught a ton of fish that week. Most were caught on a mixture of P&G soap and fresh beef blood.Melted the soap, added blood, poured into ice cube trays with hooks imbedded. Caught some on just frozen blood but had to rebait every hour. Tried perch but all we caught were gars.


----------



## 100 AMP (May 9, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys for the input The P&G soap is what we used.


----------



## tiberiuswade1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Also can get at Ace hardware stores. I'm in my 40's and a country boy. Use this to fish for cats lake Conroe/Livingston. I also mix ansie in the mix

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

ChuChu said:


> If you are into DIY, I can send you a recipe for fishing soap. Back in the day, you may have used Schultz Fishing Soap, came in white butchers paper. It was made in Seguin.


Used to buy soap and goldfish from them all the time. Guessing u canâ€™t buy anything similar to Schultzâ€™s soap any more ?


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

T-Muney said:


> Used to buy soap and goldfish from them all the time. Guessing u canâ€™t buy anything similar to Schultzâ€™s soap any more ?


There was a guy in the Dallas area, but I think he has become a catfish movie star and stopped making the soap.


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

tiberiuswade1 said:


> Also can get at Ace hardware stores. I'm in my 40's and a country boy. Use this to fish for cats lake Conroe/Livingston. I also mix ansie in the mix
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


you mean anise ?


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

Yes, anise oil.


----------



## CT (Jun 30, 2009)

Movie star Chad Ferguson still makes his soap. Think he just sells it to locals up in Ft Worth area. I'm not a fan of soap bait seems to work on channel cats. Think you would do better using beef heart. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

My cousin makes all the homemade soap that we use. Schultz quit making it about 3 years ago. A local guy makes this stuff that works well, it has a shrimp scent.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

CT said:


> Movie star Chad Ferguson still makes his soap. Think he just sells it to locals up in Ft Worth area. I'm not a fan of soap bait seems to work on channel cats. Think you would do better using beef heart. Just my 2 cents.


Redneckâ€™s Catfish Bait Soap
Please Note (About Our Catfish Bait Soap)
Weâ€™re not shipping or manufacturing Redneckâ€™s Catfish Bait Soap at this time while Chad is focused on other aspects of his business. Itâ€™s unclear if we will begin shipping or manufacturing Redneckâ€™s Catfish Bait Soap again. Chad is focused on Catfish Edge and the massive growth of North Texas Catfish Guide Service. Weâ€™ll update the website with additional information if things change in the future.
.
This was a difficult decision for us as there are many fans of our tried and true catfish bait recipe and we still get weekly calls from people begging us to make them a special batch of catfish bait soap. With my family commitments, Catfish Edge and my guide service and the product development I do with Whisker Seeker Tackle there simply wasnâ€™t enough hours in the day for me to keep up with everything. That could always change in the future but for the time being we wonâ€™t be manufacturing or selling Redneckâ€™s Catfish Bait Soap.
.
Thanks
Chad Ferguson


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

SSST said:


> My cousin makes all the homemade soap that we use. Schultz quit making it about 3 years ago. A local guy makes this stuff that works well, it has a shrimp scent.


Where can that be bought?


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

ChuChu said:


> Where can that be bought?


Howard's


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## tiberiuswade1 (Feb 21, 2015)

nauti19 said:


> you mean anise ?


Correct, spell check...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

60 yrs ago my older brother and I trotlined Lake Worth. We used P & G laundry soap in big brick size bars.
the trick is to get fresh bars that are soft enough to cut into cubes.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Years back my dad would grate the P&G soap then melt it down on stove, adding anise and asphitite (?) then pour in a cake pan. When cooled he cut into 1/2" squares. Added the same to the blood bait he made, we always had fish.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

You can probably still get the Zote soap at HEB in Mathis. They still gad it a couple of years ago........cC


----------

